# Jack Rabbit?



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey, my husband,dad, and uncle hunt. They usually bring me back a deer and I process it and keep bones/scraps for my dogs since they are on the raw diet. Well today they brought home 2 jack rabbits. I know dogs can have rabbits but this is the first time they have gotten me rabbit, does the kind of rabbit matter? Cand the have jack rabbit raw? I already skinned/cleaned/portioned/froze it, so im hoping they can.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We have given ours raw wild rabbit and they were fine. You need to freeze it for a couple days first to kill any parasites it may have, but otherwise it's fine.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lets see, would a wolf or coyote eat it in the wild, HELL yes. Go for it. If it had Tularemia I would not, they say you can tell from the liver but I would think people that hunt them would know. I'll bet you could look it up what it looks like. But maybe it doesn't harm dogs not sure, we had it several years ago killed most of the rabbits, there just starting a come back.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have fed rabbit before....but some of our dogs didn't care for it so we didn't push the tough love on it, since its not in our regular rotation of proteins.

I would however recommend taking out the digestive tract since they can carry parasites that dogs can pick up.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Its frozen now just awaiting to kill any parasites. Then they'll try it. We'll see how they like it.


----------



## Yoko (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi just wondering how this went? Starting raw feeding and would like to incorporate jack rabbit occasionally


----------

